
Ask HN: How to Solve Complex Problems? - ldajsr
Is there any approaches that you&#x27;ve found useful? 
How do you solve complex technical problems when in the beginning it&#x27;s not clear at all what you need to do?
======
wizzerking
I personally use the stick bundle principle. Each complex problem can be
broken down to less complex issues So you look at the less complex problems
individually and break them down into more less complex problems until you can
actually solve that less complex problem. Others call the process divide and
conquer, some call this process something else

------
manglav
Can you give an example?

